# Would you risk it?



## Cee Gee (Apr 15, 2020)

Met this little doggie recently, went to stroke it and it turned into a devil dog. Needless to say I did not risk it......would you?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2020)

Nope .. I normally stand back to read the body language, then ask "is he/she friendly - is it okay to pet him/her?"


----------



## Judycat (Apr 15, 2020)

Dogs generally don't like strangers trying to pet them. I learned this the hard way. They don't like being stared at by strangers either. They also interpret smiling as snarling. They can smell nervous tension on your breath too. Anything else?


----------



## Cee Gee (Apr 15, 2020)

I am a real dog lover and cannot pass a dog without making friends, usually with good results but not in this case  .  I recently got nipped by a Corgi that appeared friendly. lucky for me it did not break my skin.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 15, 2020)

No, I wouldn't risk it.

If a new dog appears calm, I just extend my hand, palm down. 

If it sniffs my fingers without signs of fear or anger, I'll slowly turn my hand over, palm side up, and let it sniff awhile longer.

If it's still interested and without fear or aggression, I'll slowly sneak a finger to softly stroke the side of it's face or behind the ear. Then I can slowly go into full pet mode.

Like @Judycat said, don't stare or smile. Like @Pinky said, watch the body language. I also won't bring my hand down over it's head to pat it as my first move.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> No, I wouldn't risk it.
> 
> If a new dog appears calm, I just extend my hand, palm down.
> 
> ...


I also do what you do, RR .. let it sniff my hand first, and never put my hand over it's head.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd stand far enough back until I see how it acted before touching it.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 15, 2020)

Devil Dog has nice clean teeth.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 15, 2020)

I never, ever pet or touch a strange dog.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 15, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> No, I wouldn't risk it.
> 
> If a new dog appears calm, I just extend my hand, palm down.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I would do.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 15, 2020)

Cee Gee said:


> not risk


----------



## win231 (Apr 15, 2020)

I can't resist petting any animal, but I wouldn't get any part of me near a dog that made a face like that.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 15, 2020)

win231 said:


> face like that.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 15, 2020)

Reminds me of The Pink Panther.
"That is not my dog."

I had a friend with a toy poodle who was like that.  I've never been around a dog that was so unapproachable.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 15, 2020)

Never ever approach a strange dog.
Never ever let an untrained dog near you.
  Many people should not be allowed to have dogs...cruelty to animals.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2020)

I look for body language from the dog and next look for the owners. If owners aren’t around then I am not approaching a stray dog unless it’s in serious trouble. If the owners are around and specifically let me know that their dog is friendly and don’t mind me approaching it, then I follow RR’s directions of first letting the dog smell the back of my hand and take it from there. 

During this pandemic I stay away from all dogs except my own. Plus I have VERY jealous dogs. They don’t like their mommy petting ‘other dogs.’ Those last two words are swear words to their ears.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 15, 2020)

Cee Gee said:


> I am a real dog lover and cannot pass a dog without making friends, usually with good results but not in this case  .  I recently got nipped by a Corgi that appeared friendly. lucky for me it did not break my skin.


Sorry you experienced a bite.....and from a corgi. Corgis are usually called people dogs, but there's always that one, wonder if he/she was in a guarding mode.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 15, 2020)

Staying on the breed, my corgi, when we're out and about, she will start the butt wiggle and happy face if she sees someone a block away, now if someone goes right on by without paying any mind to her, she will get into quite a pout mode, she thinks everyone should pay attention to her, being the queen she thinks she is.  When anyone comes to the house, she runs to get a toy, she thinks they came to play with her.............Getting back to strange dogs, i always ask first before making contact, then do the same approach that many of you mentioned.


----------



## jujube (Apr 15, 2020)

I got nailed by what looked like a very friendly dog several years ago.  Just a minor bite on the wrist, not much blood.  The dog's owner took full responsibility, immediately produced the dog's shot records and said he'd pay any medical bills.  I had no ill-effects from the bite.  All I was concerned about was the rabies certificate.

It did make me more cautious about petting strange dogs, though.

I petted a sweet one last night.  He went into "wiggle-mode" when I was half a block away.  There was no way I was going to disappoint him.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 15, 2020)

I never try to make friends and pet a dog who is not on leash.


----------



## gennie (Apr 15, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Never ever approach a strange dog.
> Never ever let an untrained dog near you.
> Many people should not be allowed to have dogs...cruelty to animals.


Absolutely correct.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 15, 2020)

Ah dogs. They could kill you if they wanted to. Cats want to kill and snack on you but they can't.


----------

